# Dark pigmentation on belly??



## Romeo's Mum (Dec 22, 2012)

For the past couple weeks I have noticed these dark spots on Romeo's belly. It doesn't seem to bother him and he is not itching or in any pain. I would just like to know if this is common? He has a comprehensive exam coming up but I would like to get some ideas before then..
View attachment 22906



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It could be totally normal or could indicate a medical issue. I would definitely keep an eye on the spots and mention it to the vet. No other symptoms like increased thirst, hair loss, etc.? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

As my girl got older much of her pink skin turned dark and she looks like she has big freckles on a lot of her body. She is quite spotted now, if she had no fur, she would look much like a Dalmation! She is also light colored so you can see it more. 

I think it is because they are maturing but I am sure others will give more input if it is a sign of something. If there is no itching or hair loss, I think it is a normal process of their growth.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Betty has this we assumed as it isn't causing her any problem it's natural pigmentation probably because although she is fawn coloured and white her Grandmother was black and tan.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks exactly the same as Basil. As he is growing up he is getting more and more freckles on his skin  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

chico does that in the summertime....... seems the more sun he gets the 'spottier' he gets....... in the Winter he goes back to the cute little all white belly...


----------



## Romeo's Mum (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your feedback it did get me a little worried. But we have been taking more walks lately because the weather has been so nice out here and he is a freckly little boy! Definitely reassuring to hear that it shouldn't be anything of major concern! Hope you all have a wonderful day  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

